
The happiest man in the world? - superasn
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/this-britain/the-happiest-man-in-the-world-433063.html
======
collyw
Bit of a disappointing article. It finished before going into much depth.

~~~
superasn
Yes also After researching it a bit more I stumbled upon this (1) making it
even more irrelevant

(1) [https://www.intellectualtakeout.org/article/why-you-
should-b...](https://www.intellectualtakeout.org/article/why-you-should-be-
skeptical-headlines-declaring-69-year-old-monk-dubbed-worlds-happiest-man)

